# finding it hard to find jobs



## distilledfruitcake (Aug 4, 2010)

hi there
my husband and i have come across but are still unable to find reasonable jobs. We are both educated and have been in sales and education for the past 15 years. The only jobs being offered at the moment are supermarket cashiers or commision only sales- how does one get a job here?? our money is running out and we are getting so frustrated. anybody out there have any advice?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

distilledfruitcake said:


> hi there
> my husband and i have come across but are still unable to find reasonable jobs. We are both educated and have been in sales and education for the past 15 years. The only jobs being offered at the moment are supermarket cashiers or commision only sales- how does one get a job here?? our money is running out and we are getting so frustrated. anybody out there have any advice?


What sort of visas do you have and how long have you been here?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

A lot of people having the same problem, Canadian and immigrant. Welcome to the current global market. With, I assume, little to no Canadian work experience or references you will fall to the back of the pack unless you have something outstanding to offer... There are a lot of people moving or trying to move here right now thinking getting out of wherever they are and coming to Canada is the solution to whatever they want to escape where they are (not nessecarily saying this is you), but, the Canadian job market is equally as tough as other countries right now (especially in Ontario).


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

I agree with G-Mo. The job market in Ontario is skimpy right now. We live on a university campus and are friends with quite a few young brilliant graduates who are struggling right now. One young friend who is a teacher and a fantastic one at that, any school would be lucky to have her, could not find a job teaching two years out of university. She was offered a job at a private school in Singapore and had to take it. She simply could not find work here and the pay there was great with benefits that were stellar. Ontario's loss and Singapore's gain. It's sad because people like this young woman are the kind of teacher parents dream of their kids having one day. But Ontario is tightening it's belt. Alberta seems to still have some jobs and Ontario has them but, for new immigrants it's going to be even tougher when people who are from here with a good education are finding it tough. Sorry the news isn't better.


----------



## distilledfruitcake (Aug 4, 2010)

we are here on pr visa's. Yes looking back i wish we had thought longer and harder about moving to Canada. Still we are here now and have to look forward i guess. Any advice on job opening then please do let us know- my husband is looking for a sales job and i am willing to do anything administrative

thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is there a multicultural council in your neighbourhood? They offer a kind of co-op training for international professionals so that you learn how the Canadians do their thing + gain some Canadian work experience in your related field (through an internship). It is not payed, but it might be helpful.


----------

